# Nginx help needed



## silkstone (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm trying to get Nginx to work with certbot to forward traffic from my public address e.g. silkstoneserver.ddns.net using ssl on port 443 to an service on my local network, but I'm encountering real difficulties.

I don't suppose anyone knows of a guide which I could use that would lead me through the process from the beginning?
I've tried following this one: https://www.nginx.com/blog/using-free-ssltls-certificates-from-lets-encrypt-with-nginx/ as well as others

It's straight from the nginx website, but as soon as I try to generate a certificate, I get a 'could not connect to the server to verify the domain' error. 

I've checked that port 80 and 443 is open by mapping it to a different internal port and I can connect so I'm assuming that the guide must be missing some steps in order to get the nginx service listening on this port, which it seems to not be doing.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 22, 2019)

I know that this is a little late, but this is what you care about:
https://docs.nginx.com/nginx/admin-guide/security-controls/securing-http-traffic-upstream/


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2019)

So you are trying to reverse proxy? Do you have a sub domain setup for that service at ddns?


----------



## silkstone (Sep 23, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> So you are trying to reverse proxy? Do you have a sub domain setup for that service at ddns?





Aquinus said:


> I know that this is a little late, but this is what you care about:
> https://docs.nginx.com/nginx/admin-guide/security-controls/securing-http-traffic-upstream/



Thanks Guys. The problem was with my double NAT setup. Port 80 wasn't being forwarded through to my main router as it was in use by the admin page on my isp router (even with WAN access disabled).
I simply changed the port for the admin page and it all instamagically worked.


----------

